# 3D phone case sublimation problem



## LucaMolnar (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have a huge problem with 3D phone case sublimation. I use transfer paper, sublimation ink, etc. all the necessary stuff. I'm really new to sublimation though, I've put together everything this week and wanted to start making the cases, however every time I try the colors don't show up at all, just some yellow. I tried everything I could think of, but nothing seems to make a difference.

I've attached 3 pictures of the cases, and the sublimation machine and printer I'm using.

http://www.shopcatchingrainbows.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/IMG_0294.jpg

http://www.shopcatchingrainbows.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/IMG_0293.jpg

http://www.shopcatchingrainbows.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/IMG_0292.jpg

I really hope you can help me!

Luca


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

LucaMolnar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a huge problem with 3D phone case sublimation. I use transfer paper, sublimation ink, etc. all the necessary stuff. I'm really new to sublimation though, I've put together everything this week and wanted to start making the cases, however every time I try the colors don't show up at all, just some yellow. I tried everything I could think of, but nothing seems to make a difference.
> 
> ...


You're going to have your hands full getting that machine to work. I would start with only using two cases at a time and run them from cold to complete for 15 minutes. I don't believe that the specs for that machine call for preheating the dies.

Are you pressing the 'heating' button twice? I believe that one also has two heating modes and you want the second one.


----------



## LucaMolnar (Oct 10, 2014)

headfirst said:


> You're going to have your hands full getting that machine to work. I would start with only using two cases at a time and run them from cold to complete for 15 minutes. I don't believe that the specs for that machine call for preheating the dies.
> 
> Are you pressing the 'heating' button twice? I believe that one also has two heating modes and you want the second one.


Thank you for your advice! I'll try it right away.

And yes, I'm pressing the heat button twice.


----------



## LucaMolnar (Oct 10, 2014)

headfirst said:


> You're going to have your hands full getting that machine to work. I would start with only using two cases at a time and run them from cold to complete for 15 minutes. I don't believe that the specs for that machine call for preheating the dies.
> 
> Are you pressing the 'heating' button twice? I believe that one also has two heating modes and you want the second one.


I tried it with 15 minutes, but I still got the same result


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

What temp are you running it at? Is it set to Celsius or farenheight?


----------



## LucaMolnar (Oct 10, 2014)

headfirst said:


> What temp are you running it at? Is it set to Celsius or farenheight?


It's set to Celsius and I'm running it at 190.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Are you printing on the correct side of the paper?


----------



## LucaMolnar (Oct 10, 2014)

Dekay317 said:


> Are you printing on the correct side of the paper?


Yes. I also tried on both sides, just to make sure I'm using it correctly.


----------



## LucaMolnar (Oct 10, 2014)

I also tried to do 2D cases with a heat press and got the same result. Could it be that there's something wrong with the ink?


----------



## Comicsans (Nov 7, 2012)

are you using the membrane that applies pressure for the paper to press against the plastic?

Or are you using the clamping mechanism that clamps the paper to the plastic?

You may not have enough pressure of the paper to the plastic


----------



## LucaMolnar (Oct 10, 2014)

Comicsans said:


> are you using the membrane that applies pressure for the paper to press against the plastic?
> 
> Or are you using the clamping mechanism that clamps the paper to the plastic?
> 
> You may not have enough pressure of the paper to the plastic


I'm using the membrane and the vacuum function works fine on the machine. 

I'm totally lost, because everything seems to be good, but still nothing happens.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

LucaMolnar said:


> I also tried to do 2D cases with a heat press and got the same result. Could it be that there's something wrong with the ink?


Using the same vacuum heat press or using a flat press?


----------



## LucaMolnar (Oct 10, 2014)

headfirst said:


> Using the same vacuum heat press or using a flat press?


I used a flat press.


----------



## Comicsans (Nov 7, 2012)

going to go with the inks being the issue. try using different inks. 

also check the temp of the machine with a temp reader


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

LucaMolnar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a huge problem with 3D phone case sublimation. I use transfer paper, sublimation ink, etc. all the necessary stuff. I'm really new to sublimation though, I've put together everything this week and wanted to start making the cases, however every time I try the colors don't show up at all, just some yellow. I tried everything I could think of, but nothing seems to make a difference.
> 
> ...


Is old ink in your printer. You didn't flash your used printer before putting sublimation inks in. But i told you that before on other forum


----------



## LucaMolnar (Oct 10, 2014)

SaB said:


> Is old ink in your printer. You didn't flash your used printer before putting sublimation inks in. But i told you that before on other forum


Yes, Paul  you totally saved my life! 
I already managed to use up all the old inks, it's not picking up the sublimation ink yet, but I'm sure I'll figure it out.


----------



## caseimpress (Jan 8, 2015)

If you're using a sublimation printer, do you have the ICC profile installed on your computer? Different sublimation printers have different ICC profiles. Also, if you're using photoshop, the settings should be set to 

Color Handling: Photoshop Manages colours
Printer Profile: (Your Printer's ICC Profile)
Rendering Intent: Perceptual

Tick Black Point Compensation


----------



## Mister Fantastic (Mar 31, 2014)

Did you get the issue corrected?


----------

